# Spider Webbing without a commercial Web-Gun



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Today i was puttering in my garage and thought about Webbing my Bucky for Halloween. I hate the spider webbing in the bag and, as i stood there and looked at my compressor and looked at my hot melt glue gun i began to fidget. After some practice i found that, with a little patience and some coordination, you can do a half decent job of Webbing without laying out $50-$75 on those commercial Web Guns that you are only going use once a year. Check out my pics and Video......

YouTube - Spider Webbing


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks great. Did you take apart the glue gun?


----------



## dna1990 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics - while watching the video, all I could think of was "I wish I could see his hands and what technique he was using without a commercial setup". I already knew what the results should be.

I too plan to try a hand-held method. Just last night bought an extra thin pipe attachment for my air nozzle and a larger glue gun. I have some sticks from Minion and ready to go. But will wait till the very end of the setup to try it.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

No, i didn't take apart my glue gun or my compressor nozzle. What i did was i used my compressor's blow gun and held it in close proximity to my glue gun nozzle and while i carefully adjusted the amount of pressure coming from the compressor i was also squeezing the trigger of my glue gun to ensure a steady flow of hot glue. Of course, during this process your hands will be busy and i can see the need for the commercial guns but i have also seen tutorials out there on how to build your own glue gun which i may do in the near future. Not much air pressure is required and, as you can see by the angle i filmed at, the glue comes out in a nice, steady stream. I attached a couple of pictures that show the relation of the two nozzles if that helps. I will take some more pictures very soon as to how i held things etc. and post them here.......Cheers....'Scruff


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the added info....


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for this tutorial. From your last comments I was wondering what you would do now? Spend the $50 for the Web Caster or do your separate method?


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

In response Terra, i think i'm going to try to disassemble my glue gun and add the air valve and nozzle and see how that goes. From what i have figured in parts, it will still cost me a lot $$$ less to build a working model by hand. Quite honestly, once you get going with this method, you really can do a decent job. It's really a matter of technique. Oh, and by the way.....i have yet to see a good Web Gun for $50 or under. The ones i have seen (in stores and on Ebay) are priced near the $60-$75 range.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'm back and forth. I'd hate to shell out $50 and then be disappointed. I leaning towards hacking a glue gun myself if I have some time left. Please let me know how your hack works out.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Will-Do Terra. If i give it a go and it's a success then i will defiantly post it as a "how to" with pics. I can see that the fittings will be pretty straight forward but the setup will need a flow valve to adjust for a constant air flow. When i did this, the air that i released wasn't anything near what my compressor was capable of, of course. If i had to gestimate, i would say that maybe the pressure would amount to somewhere between 20-30psi tops. I will take a reading off my regulator next time to be sure.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, that's a good method!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

If it helps, I have this tutorial from one of the Devious Concoctions prop books:

Pneumatic Web Gun


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

We built our own from Minions Web, but unfortunately they do not post instructions any longer on their site because people copied them for commercial use and profit. Which is very sad to me since we all share our ideas. 

But they can be built for very little. Pretty much the cost of the glue gun which I bought with a 40% off coupon at Michaels and about $5.00 in hardware store parts.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Believe me, I am not thrilled I cannot currently post it.
BUT I have to have it offline while the patent is still pending.
Also we have to show we had prior art available that the cheapo knock off toy webber people used as a plans. 
They are trying to patent our core design that was inferior.

Once the patent dabacle is over, I will post it again.

BTW, the post that started this thread is pretty much identical to an email in the Halloween-L email list that started Minions Web 10 years ago.

If you pick up a copy of Makes Halloween book from last year (2007), Edwin has a version with external air we discussed in the process of my making the original internal piped webbers in 99. It is a very simple solution for those who want to make a webber without all the hassles. I do suggest that you use silicone sealer liberally to help hold the pipe to the shell, along with the zip ties.

Have fun.

If you want a webber or effects hot glues that will work with ANY glue gun this is our last week of accepting orders at minionsweb.com/osStore

You can buy cheaper color glow and colored glue, but we have tried it, and already know it is too gummy to work in Minions Webbers and 3 other glue guns we experimented with.

If you plan on plain webs, have no open flames and won't be webbing near food, I highly recommend the walmart all-temp glue at about 6 bucks a pound.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder on your last week to order.....need to pick up your ccl webber & some sticks !


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

"Pretty much identical"? What does that mean? That i read an email somewhere and then made my post to get some of the "GLORY"? As my Original posting states "i was puttering around in my garage" Any resemblance to current emails dead or alive is purely coincidental. Sheesh. I'm sure you were indicating that my posting was "similar" to you email but i think you should choose your words more carefully in the future. Thanks.......'Scruff'

P.S. i didn't even know Minions web even existed until a post right here by a previous writer


Dark Star said:


> We built our own from Minions Web, but unfortunately they do not post instructions any longer on their site because people copied them for commercial use and profit. Which is very sad to me since we all share our ideas.
> 
> But they can be built for very little. Pretty much the cost of the glue gun which I bought with a 40% off coupon at Michaels and about $5.00 in hardware store parts.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Gorey - Thanks for posting the info. I sort of figured it was a Patent type issue.  We have used ours, made from your plans for the past 2-3 years and it works great. 

There will always be a market for people who would like to purchase Webber's, but I found it refreshing that you were willing to share your information for those of us who enjoy a good DYI project. It is too bad that there are individuals that have questionable morals.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Scruffywolf said:


> "Pretty much identical"? What does that mean? That i read an email somewhere and then made my post to get some of the "GLORY"? As my Original posting states "i was puttering around in my garage" Any resemblance to current emails dead or alive is purely coincidental. Sheesh. I'm sure you were indicating that my posting was "similar" to you email but i think you should choose your words more carefully in the future. Thanks.......'Scruff'


I think he was just stating that e-mail inspired the start of his company. I don't think any ill will was meant by it.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Dag...who peed in the wheaties this morning?

A number of people from the Halloween-L had a nearly same discussion 10 years ago. Steal glory? Nah nothing like crossed my mind. More like, good minds think alike. I think it is great you made the same coincidental observation. 

Did you try fitting additional glue sticks in the gun with your teeth so you could keep webbing with the hose and glue gun? It is hard to do without loosing the web strand.

Most every thing gets repeated in haunting, there are a lot of smart observant folks in this hobby.


The instructions part was to the other poster who had said there used to be plans from online that had been available. I know the entire globe doesnt know about Minions Web. Or I might not need a day job!


I wanna work on my haunt too!


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Dark Star said:


> Gorey - Thanks for posting the info. I sort of figured it was a Patent type issue.  We have used ours, made from your plans for the past 2-3 years and it works great.


Glad it worked great for you!



Dark Star said:


> There will always be a market for people who would like to purchase Webber's, but I found it refreshing that you were willing to share your information for those of us who enjoy a good DYI project.


Hopefully in the next year I can post that info again, all a matter of the USPTO moving it along.

As a yard haunter, I really think we all have a ton to share.
If anyone every wants other tips I have a few projects out there:
Minions Web - Halloween Projects - How To Pages


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, thank you for your reply and i understand now. I apologize for sounding miffed but you have to admit, the wording sounded......well......accusatory. Wheaties? can't stand 'em but i do like tinkle on my Lucky Charms.......They're always after my lucky charms! 

As for the glue sticks, what i found was that i could take several shorter glue sticks and "tack" them together with a small dab of glue essentially making one long glue stick but they have to be aligned so they don't jam up the works. I got as many as six dabbed together before they sag and begin to fall off or do weird things.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Aint going no where near your lucky charms!
Accusatory, nope not the intention at all.
It is cool how the idea to do this stuff comes round n round to folks who arent familair with the whole - how it came to be - tidbits. 
So much of the stuff we build for our haunts has this sort of history, FCGS, AFGs, flame pots, homemade foggers, pepper ghosts....some of these effects have been recorded in literature and film for 100+ years.

Tacking them together, that is a noggin slapper, never occured to glue the glue together.

I can imagine 6 being the limit.


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Good job! I'm gonna do one of these next year!


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

i bought my webber off of thehalloweengroup.com for 47 dollors... works great... but it eats up the glue sticks =P


----------



## Batdad (Sep 18, 2012)

another great idea..i need a compressor


----------

